# lots of drum



## d-donaghue (Oct 30, 2007)

fished with the wife today and had some luck..five drum and two reds on the fly and wife got the three spot red tha she stalked for about an hour on the spinner..finally put batteries in the camera so we took a few pics..planned on pushing her around but found all the fish on a small sandy flat so we got out and walked..


----------



## houfinchaser (Oct 10, 2008)

Great photos...where did you catch them?? Not the GPS but what body of water, just curious?


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

turbo quality post dude. i know that flat...that's burn-boat central.


----------



## Flaco (Mar 22, 2007)

Sweet man! Those pics are awesome. I love those drum. Good job! Wish I was with ya.


----------



## rhale (Mar 13, 2006)

Very nice jewfish...


----------



## yippie kai yak (Aug 24, 2009)

Wow! It looks like ya'll fished your faces off. JK.
Nice report and pics, thanks.


----------

